
25 Best Paying Cities for Software Engineers - seattle_spring
https://www.glassdoor.com/blog/25-best-paying-cities-software-engineers/
======
dcre
The data is _horribly_ presented. It took me a solid 5 minutes to figure out
"+X% above national average cost of living" means that the cost of living in
the place is X% higher than the national average. I thought they were talking
about the salaries, and it didn't make any sense to me.

